# Visite de pmi



## Lolotte972 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j’ai fait une demande à mon infirmière de Pmi d’une modification de tranche Dage pour mon agrément il était donc convenu d’un rendez-vous ce matin à 9h .
Et là elle m’appelle à 8h50 pour me dire que du coup elle viendra à 11h avec sa stagiaire je lui ai donc demandé que le rendez-vous ne dure pas trop longtemps puisqu’après il y a les repas des enfants et que si il y a des gens qui ne connaissent pas ils ne mangeront pas.
Au final pas manquer midi est arrivé les enfants n’ont rien voulu manger car intimider.  mais le truc qui ne m’a pas plu c’est qu’elle voulait que je lui montre les pièces qui ne sont pas réservés à l’accueil pour voir l’intérieur je lui ai donc répondu que non c’était fermé à clé et c’était Privée elle est donc passé à autre chose puis m’a demandé de voir l’arrière de la cours  là où les enfants ne vont jamais puisque c’est Privée aussi.
Je lui ai donc répondu que ça sera une fois que les enfants auront fini leur repas puisque je ne peux pas les laisser seul et là elle me répond ce n’est pas grave je n’ai pas besoin de vous je lui ai dit que je ne souhaitais pas qui se balade seul dans ma cour sachant que derrière c’est privé que personne à lieu dit aller  elle m’a répondu d’accord au moment de partir elle fait quoi elle se dirige vers l’arrière de ma cour pour aller voir quand même obligé d’intervenir et de sortir en chaussons avec les enfants que je garde pour lui irait indiquer le chemin de la sortie
Pour au final me dire qu’il faudra que je mette une clôture pour être sure que les enfants n’aille pas derrière ma maison alors que jusque-là ça n’a jamais posé de problème et que à l’arrière de ma maison c’est là où on range les véhicules je trouve que c’est du grand n’importe quoi après je sais pas si c’est moi qui exagère que en pensez-vous?
J’avoue que sa me mes en colère 😡 
Je me suis pas sentie respectée


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Le respect est malheureusement est mot que les puers ne connaissent que peu. La plupart du temps, elles se croient au dessus de nous et savent qu'elles ont le droit de vie ou de mort sur notre métier..... c'est quand même inadmissible que les puers soient intouchables et qu'elles aient autant de droits sur nous. Elles peuvent manquer d'objectivité et personne ne les remettra en question...je trouve ça inadmissible et j'aurai été comme vous.... très en colère....et me connaissant, je lui l'aurai fait savoir


----------



## Lolotte972 (19 Juillet 2022)

J je pense surtout qu’il a voulu faire du zèle du fait d’avoir une stagiaire car de base elle n’est pas du tout comme ça et je n’ai pas osé ouvrir trop ma tronche car de base c’était pour une demande mais au final j’ai eu l’impression de passer un procès alors qu’on avait rien à me reprocher et que je suis là seule assistante maternelle dans un rayon de 6-7 km qu’il y a énormément de demande 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi agir comme sa ….


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

Même chose ici il y a quelques jours.
Elle voyait une porte fermée, a voulu que je l'ouvre.... pas possible. Elle est fermée à clé, c'est l'ancienne chambre de mon fils et dedans il y a 5 consoles, 2 télés, un ordi, 5000 euros de jeux vidéos.... C'est Fortnox ! accès interdit.
Et avant de repartir elle me dit, tout en y allant : "je vais jeter un oeil derrière".
Et elle revient dans quelques mois pour le renouvellement.

Eh, VIVEMENT LA RETRAITE.....


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

C'était pour une extension ? Elle va vous l'accorder ?


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Non mais franchement, elles se croient vraiment tout permis les puers ....moi la mienne ne m'aime pas et c'est réciproque qu'elle se le dise bien


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@Nounou22 *
Je ne sais pas pour qui est la question mais à priori pour ma part (levée des restrictions d'âge aussi), elle a donné son accord et m'a dit que j'allais recevoir le courrier


----------



## Lolotte972 (19 Juillet 2022)

C’était pour une modification de tranche d’âge j’avais 2 place 0-6 et 1 place 2-12ans et vue qu’elle ne veut pas lever les restrictions d’âge du coup j’ai demandé 3 place 0-6 ans car actuellement j’ai un petit garçon de 2ans c’est pour sa que je ne peut pas avoir ma 4ème place .
Elle m’a dit que du coup 3place 0-6ans était bon . Mais sur le principe sa me mais les nerfs 
Elle n’as pas trouvé de chose logique à me redire donc elle me pont une demande orale de faire une cloture sur le côté de ma maison pour être sûr que les enfants n’ai pas accès alors que nous ont vas jouer de l’autre côté


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Nanou91 
Pardon en effet c'était marqué sur le premier post que c'était pour les tranches d'âge. 
Je suis contente qu'elle t'ai accordé cette levée des restrictions d'âge. Moi mes relations sont tellement tendues avec ma puer que moins je la vois, mieux je me porte. Là on a fait une demande pour un extension, moi j'ai le droit à 4 dont un de plus de deux ans et mon mari 2 seulement....donc pour la troisième fois on fait une demande pour que mon mari a une troisième place. Car sa retraite ne sera pas au même niveau que la mienne, ce qui n'est pas juste. C'est mon agrément qui est un frein pour son extension car moi j'ai le droit à 4 et le médecin chef de notre département refuse que les couples soient agrées pour plus de six enfants à eux deux. C'est dégueulasse puisque nous n'avons pas de législation pour les couples et que par conséquent chaque assmat doit être évalué en fonction de ses capacités propres.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Lolotte972 
Si elle ne le mentionne pas par écrit, rien ne vous oblige à le faire.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@Nounou22 *
Moi j'ai eu la même puer pendant 20 ans et tout se passait nickel. Elle connaissait ma façon de travailler, me recommandait à des familles.
Puis elle est partie à la retraite. Et la nouvelle, j'ai fait sa connaissance à l'improviste un jour où elle a déboulé suite à dénonciation anonyme calomnieuse. Du coup les circonstances ont fait que je me suis braquée de suite avec celle là... C'est pas vraiment de sa faute, mais à chaque fois je suis à la limite de l'amabilité, et en réponse, elle pinaille davantage....


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Nanou91 
Moi la mienne elle n'a aucune circonstance atténuante, elle est hautaine et vu les réflexions qu'elle fait, je comprends pas pourquoi elle bosse dans le social. Elle avait traité mon mari de parasite de la société à l'époque où je demandais mon agrément, tout simplement car il était au chômage entre deux missions interim de 18 mois. Elle m'avait dit que ce n'était pas à moi de travailler pour subvenir aux besoins de la famille mais à lui ...de quoi je me mêle quand même.... j'attends qu'une chose qu'elle prenne sa retraite mais elle s'accroche à sa place comme une moule à son rocher.....elle est tenace 😬


----------



## Lolotte972 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bah moi sa fait que depuis 2019 que je suis âgée et depuis le début je suis complète Je suis consciencieuse dans ce que je fais est-ce que je fais je le fais avec cœur et bienveillance mais là que l’on chipote pour des choses qu’il n’y a pas lieux d’être sa me fâche vraiment car sa veut dire que au final ont n’as pas la possibilité d’avoir notre jardin secret chez nous c’est notre lieux de travail ok mais c’est aussi notre lieux privé donc pourquoi qu’il ne respecte pas sa ? 
Tant que sa demande n’ai pas écrite je ne le ferais pas mais si elle le fessait je ne suis pas sûr que je continuerai car je me vois pas mettre une clôture au milieu de ma cours alors que mon compagnon y passe tout les jours avec les véhicules que l’on n’a les gros camion pour le fioul et autres


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ah ben c'est sur qu'elle exagère. Maintenant si jamais elle le note dans votre courrier, vous faites un recours au président du conseil départemental pour dénoncer l'abus de cette demande.


----------



## Capri95 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part aucun zel de ma puéricultrice de secteur.  Je ne l'a voie jamais sauf pour le renouvellement. 
Et c'est 20 minutes grand maximum.
Bon après j'ai un appartement, il n' y a pas milles pièces à visiter.
J'ai changé du puéricultrice il y a de cela 3 ans (retraite) mais il est vrai que certaines s'accrochent à leur métiers.. 
Une seule fois la nouvelle a demandé à quoi correspondaient toutes ces bouteilles de vin à côté de ma plaque de cuisson.
Je lui ai dit " ce n'est pas pour boire ! C'est quand je cuisine un bourguignon, un lapin sauce provençale, une choucroute quand je fais des marinades !  etc..
Elle en a rigolé * 
A part ça je n'ai plus de nouvelle d'elle depuis Janvier 2021.*


----------



## booboo (19 Juillet 2022)

_C’était pour une modification de tranche d’âge j’avais 2 place 0-6 et 1 place 2-12ans et vue qu’e*lle ne veut pas lever les restrictions d’âge".*_

Ca aussi c'est de l'abus, puisque il y a une réforme et que :
Le décret modifie  les conditions d'agrément et la capacité d'accueil des assistants maternels, notamment en ce qui concerne les informations figurant sur la décision d'agrément et les possibilités d'accueillir des enfants au-delà de la capacité prévue par l'agrément. Et surtout précise ce qui doit figurer dans la décision accordant l’agrément. « _La décision accordant l'agrément :
 « 1° Mentionne le nombre d'enfants que l'assistant maternel est autorisé à accueillir simultanément en cette qualité ;
 « 2° Mentionne le nombre maximal d'enfants pouvant être simultanément sous la responsabilité exclusive de l'assistant maternel, y compris ses propres enfants(...)
 « 3° Indique, sous réserve que les conditions d'accueil soient réunies, selon quelles modalités le nombre d'enfants accueillis peut être augmenté dans les conditions mentionnée s(...)
 « 4° Indique les obligations d'information et de déclaration prévues à l'article R. 421-39 que doit respecter l'assistant maternel ;
 « 5° Rappelle que l'assistant maternel peut aider à la prise de médicaments ( ...)
 « 6° Indique la durée et le contenu des formations reçues par le professionnels ..._»
A noter : aucune mention de l’âge des enfants, un point revendiqué par les assistantes maternelles et qui faisait tiquer nombre de PMI. « _ Ce qui n’est pas prévu par les textes ne peut pas être exigé _»


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Idem ici elle voulait rentrer dans la chambre de mon fils il était encore là de temps en temps pas question la chambre était fermée à clé ! les petits n'y dorment pas ... pareil pour la cuisine elle voulait y aller pour les produits les couteaux etc...  je lui ai dit "vous ne voyez pas la barrière ? elle m'a coûté 100 euros car on y est obligées donc non vous ne passerez pas !" elle n'avait pas insisté ! non mais faut pas pousser !!! c'était il y a 5 ans mais les années d'avant je montrais toutes mes pièces même celles où les enfant n'allaient pas car je n'osais rien dire et surtout pas trop au courant de leurs droits ! pareil pour le contrat je n'ai montré que mes feuilles de vaccination je lui ai dit "qd on vous appelle pour un problème avec le contrat vous dites que vous ne vous occupez pas de çà !" alors pourquoi leur montrer ??? pour le dehors je l'avais laissé y aller toute seule il pleuvait  pourtant j'ai des plantes interdites mais c'était l'hiver elle étaient défleuries lol ! juste dit "attention à votre rosier" ... pas besoin de me le dire je sais qu'il y en a un et les enfants n'y approchent pas et pas question de le retirer il sent si bon !!! NE VOUS LAISSEZ PAS IMPRESSIONNés (ées) ! et comme Nanou91 vivement la retraite ! je tiens le bon bout j'ai reçu mon dossier mais je ne le retournerais pas car valable jusqu'en février 2023 et j'arrête le 31/12/2022 ...


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 

C’est ARCHI FAUX des couples d’AM ont 8 enfants. C’est en fonction des m2 par enfant pour la pièce de vie. De mémoire 4m2 comme au temps du 2eme confinement 

Donc perso j’écrirais au CD 

Monsieur le President du Conseil Départemental

Et bien insister sur son nom, prénom, et le secteur de la PMI 

En recommandé avec AR

SURTOUT ne rien dire à la PMI, ils auront « la surprise » une copie etc 

Il ne faut pas se laisser faire.

Tout mon soutien . On y croit ✊


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Il y a eu même un couple d’AM sur M6 qui cherchait une maison car ils avaient  8 enfants à eux 2 et ça date l’émission.

Donc MENSONGE


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

c'est abusé de limiter ainsi les couples, mon mari avait commencé à 2, puis demandé un troisième, il l'a eu, mais quand il en accueillait 3, je me limitais à 3, car mon mari n'étais pas assez investi pour pouvoir en accueillir plus dans de bonnes conditions, et lorsqu'il a eu sa troisième place, nus habitions dans un 90m², pour 7 places possibles.
Oui, il faut vite écrire au président du CD pour faire valoir vos droits


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

On a une maison de 163 m 2 avec 5 chambres à l'étage et une salle de jeux en bas faisant également office de chambre pour un enfant qui ne fait plus qu'une sieste l'après midi. 
Je sais bien que la pmi est dans l'illégalité mais ils ne lâchent pas l'affaire.....ils refusent systématiquement nos demandes d'extension. Et elle attend toujours le dernier jour des 3 mois pour passer. Elle prévient en général une heure avant de venir ... histoire de bien nous ennuyer.... c'est navrant....


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Merci les filles pour votre soutien et vos encouragements.... ça fait chaud au coeur ....je viendrais vous dire sur le forum en septembre si ça nous a été accordé ou encore refusé


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Il faut noter TOUT 

163 m2 +  5 chambres, etc

Et qu’il est TRÈS à l’aise avec les enfants, a acquis bcp d’expériences 

Donc évidement « j’ai acquis bcp d’expérience etc »

C’est SA lettre etc

Faire lire la lettre par une personne extérieure pour savoir si elle comprend bien ce qui est écrit, donc sera bien compris par le CD.

La corriger et l’améliorer si nécessaire 🤞


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je pense que l'on fera un recours cette fois ci, si ça nous est refusé. On a pas voulu la dernière fois car elle nous avait menacé de nous causer des embêtements. Elle nous harcelait au téléphone pour que l'on fasse un courrier disant que mon mari renonçait à sa demande d'extension. On a pas cédé. Elle s'est d'ailleurs fourvoyé en laissant un message sur notre répondeur, on avait décidé de ne plus répondre, vu le stress que ça engendrait chez nous sur notre temps de travail....et elle disait sur le répondeur qu'elle ne nous laissait pas le choix, qu'elle venait dans dix minutes récupérer cette lettre....une folle furieuse dès que l'on lui tient tête...j'ai appris récemment que ça avait failli en venir aux mains avec une collègue.


----------



## Lolotte972 (19 Juillet 2022)

Cette après midi j’ai eu un appel encore mon infirmière de Pmi pour me dire qu’il faut que je range ma plancha qui est dans la cours elle m’a demandé si je la fessait fonctionner pendant mes heures de garde bah oui j’ai que sa a faire et elle m’a demandé pourquoi j’avais une piscine qui était rangé sous la table de salon de jardin j’ai donc répondu que c’était la piscine de mon fils que le week-end ont fessait ce que l’on voulait que si il avait bien regardé elle était vide et retourner elle m’a répondu très bien c’est ce que je voulais entendre et par contre vous avez une planté aloès vera sur le rebord de la fenêtre il faudra la retiré pour pas que les enfants ce blesse avec les pointe des feuilles 
J’ai l’impression qu’elle ce fou de moi 
Et tout sa vient de sa stagiaire qui a vue alors que la plancha a toujours était là et sa na jamais posé problème


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@Lolotte972 *
Un coup à nous dégoûter du métier. Je suis en fin de carrière, sinon je pense que j'aurais très sérieusement envisagé d'arrêter


----------



## Lolotte972 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Nanou91 bah j’avoue que j’aime vraiment ce que je fait donc je veux m’accrocher mais il est vrais que sa peux forcer à ce posé des questions des fois .
Ces surtout écœurent que l’on ne puisse rien faire compte sa ….


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Se blesser avec la pointe de l'aloé Vera....non mais là elle a touché le fond ta puer ....si elle n'a trouvé que cela à te dire c'est qu'elle a du beaucoup chercher....faut bien qu'elle justifie son salaire 🤣


----------



## zabeth 1 (19 Juillet 2022)

ben oui elle est grave cette personne, j'ai aussi un aloe vera (pas au top de sa forme !) mais les enfants ne s'en approchent pas et si vraiment ils sont un peu près, ne se sont jamais blessés et ma puer ne m'a jamais rien dit.  c'est bien triste et faut être motivée pour continuer ce métier.


----------



## Lolotte972 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bon toute vos réponses me rassure ce n’ai pas moi qui devient sauvage à être seule dans ma campagne c’est elle qui a vraiment abusé à voir la prochaine fois qu’elle passe 😓
Je n’ai pas hâte 😂😂😂😂


----------



## pascaloutte (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai demandé une dérogation mardi, j'ai eu un appel hier de ma puéricultrice qui m'a dit c'est ok, je sais comment c'est chez vous, je le rajoute sur le carton et vous l'envoie. Elle est douce et gentille.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

C’est ma 1ere puéricultrice que bcp craignaient et qui m’avait mis des bâtons dans les roues pour l’extension du 3eme donc courrier au CD et après était toute gentille 😂

Donc tout ça pour dire … car je déborde à chaque fois 😀 

pour mon renouvellement à l’époque elle était venue et avait complété elle-même et on avait papoté de choses et d’autres alors qu’au début avec elle ce n’était pas du tout ça. Comme quoi les gens peuvent changer en … BIEN 🤩


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

J'ai aussi une puériculture au top
Elle est consciente que ses collègues ne sont pas toutes comme elle 

La preuve en est, j'ai mon renouvellement en avril 2023
Je vais recevoir mon dossier courant novembre 
Elle m'a demandé d'attendre mi janvier pour le renvoyer car elle est en congés maternité et veut que ce soit elle qui gère le dossier 

Sa remplacente est plutôt sympa j'ai eu un très bon feeling avec elle 
Mais je préfère faire mon renouvellement avec ma puer de d'habitude qui me connaît très bien et sait comment je travaille et supporte mon caractère bien trempé 

D'ailleurs elle m'a dit qu'avec moi elle prenait des pincettes parce qu'elle savait que je n'ai pas ma langue dans ma poche et que j'ai un franc parler


----------



## Chouchou301 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, voilà plusieurs expériences où les assmat ne se sont pas laissées faire et ont fait valoir leurs droits... quand je lis les abus de certaines puer sur divers sites d'assmat... 

Quand j'ai demandé mon agrément (2003) la puér a refusé de me donner le Cerfa "votre mari travaille vous n'avez pas besoin, vous aller prendre le travail de quelqu'un qui en a VRAIMENT besoin..." j'étais dégoûtée mais je ne me suis pas démontée, j'ai écris au président du CG... c'est redescendu bien sûr ... la puér m'a téléphoné "je crois qu'il y a eu un malentendu...." ahahah mais bien sûr !!!! Aucun soucis avec elle par la suite ! 
A chaque visite, après un déménagement ou pour le renouvellement, j'ai la convention sur la table et si j'ai un doute sur ce qu'elle me dit je demande où ça se trouve.... en général elles disent que "ce sont des recommandations"... ok, donc je fais ce que je veux tant que ce n'est pas un texte officiel. La puer que j'ai actuellement est très bien.

Défendez-vous chères collègues ! Vous avez des devoirs mais aussi des droits.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Moi aussi la puer qui était venue pour ma demande d'agrément avait essayé de me faire changer d'avis en me disant que l'on était nombreuse dans la résidence et que beaucoup ne travaillait pas

Elle n'a pas réussi à me décourager

Conclusion 14 ans que j'exerce et toujours complètes avec un agrément pour 4 sans période de trou
Et je suis 1€ plus chère que mes collègues


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

👏👍 assmatzam !


----------



## NOELLA92 (25 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, après plus de 20 ans de métier, j'ai  fait ma demande pour mon dernier renouvellement en juin. La nouvelle puer  a voulu visiter tout l'appartement, même la chambre de ma fille (22 ans étudiante.) Nos chambres sont séparées des pièces réservées aux enfants accueillis par un couloir rendu inaccessible par une barrière sur laquelle j'ai collé une affiche '"ESPACE PRIVE" en gros caractères". Les autres puers respectaient la partie privée de mon appartement sans problème. Bien sur elle a voulu y accéder, mais je me suis permis de lui faire remarquer le panneau qui indiquait que cet espace était réservé à la famille, donc interdit aux enfants accueillis et à toute autre personne. Ce qui ne lui a pas plu, bien sur. Elle a visité toutes les autres pièces, même la cuisine qui est aussi  inaccessible par une barrière, mais là pas de soucis. Elle a pu faire sa visite. regarder les enfants faire des activités (dessins et gommettes ce jour là ) Avant de partir elle n'a pas pu s'empecher de me dire que normalement elle aurait du visiter toutes les pièces, mais que pour le reste ça allait.  et................ Je viens de recevoir mon renouvellement  pour 5 ans (surement moins car retraite)  Je crois qu'il faut savoir se montrer ferme quand on n'a rien à se reprocher. Bon courage


----------

